# This made me cry.



## Chansu (Oct 18, 2011)

I Believe this horse damaged her spinal cord in a field accident a year ago. the owner was told the horse needed to be put down as she wouldn't be able to walk again, let alone be ridden. the owner didn't give up and a year later this is the outcome.


----------



## BornToRun (Sep 18, 2011)

Well, thanks for posting this so I would watch it in the middle of class and start crying! 

I'm just kidding, I love this! This is my new inspiration for life!


----------



## Chansu (Oct 18, 2011)

BornToRun said:


> Well, thanks for posting this so I would watch it in the middle of class and start crying!
> 
> I'm just kidding, I love this! This is my new inspiration for life!


 
haha im sooorryyy! its amazing though isn't it?!


----------



## BornToRun (Sep 18, 2011)

Chansu said:


> haha im sooorryyy! its amazing though isn't it?!


When she got on her for the first time I almost broke down too!


----------



## Chansu (Oct 18, 2011)

BornToRun said:


> When she got on her for the first time I almost broke down too!


that's when I started bawling!  
I showed my fiancé the video and he was tearing up too and hes not even a horsey person haha.


----------



## BornToRun (Sep 18, 2011)

Chansu said:


> that's when I started bawling!
> I showed my fiancé the video and he was tearing up too and hes not even a horsey person haha.


Haha, aww!
I posted this on my facebook wall, so I can make my friends cry too 
I'ma watch this everyday!!


----------



## Chansu (Oct 18, 2011)

BornToRun said:


> Haha, aww!
> I posted this on my facebook wall, so I can make my friends cry too
> I'ma watch this everyday!!


I've watched it so many times already! haha.


----------



## BornToRun (Sep 18, 2011)

Hehe, I'm still watching it!


----------



## Madisonluvshorses (Apr 1, 2012)

I think if my mom came out here and saw me SOBBING on the couch she's have me committed......lol no, but I'm sobbing and OMG this is amazing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

Holy man, That took alot to keep the tears back..They should make a movie about that.


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

BornToRun said:


> When she got on her for the first time I almost broke down too!


that's where I lost it...and again when they jumped. Inspiring, amazing, incredible. It's amazing what you can do when you put your mind to it.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

WoW. *speechless* That girl is incredible. We could all learn something from her dedication i think.

*wipes eyes*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chansu (Oct 18, 2011)

the girl looks no older than 16 too, such a difficult thing to deal with so maturely and to put so much commitment into at such a young age. ive watched some of her other videos and its amazing how far they've come in just a year.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Oh no, why did I watch. I am a sucker for happy endings. Loved it!


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Wonderful inspiration that I personally needed right at this time! Thanks for posting it. So glad Paula is better!!! Hope she and her young owner have many happy years together.


----------



## chubbypony (Dec 18, 2012)

I loved it, the first time I saw that was a few weeks ago and right away I showed it to my mom. She said "Thats a true bond" I couldnt agree with her more.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Wow! What a team-it took desire on both their parts.


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)

OMG thanks! now im bawling my eyes out!


----------



## kamibear11 (Jul 7, 2010)

This is truly amazing!! I love this!!


----------



## velocitycowgirl (Jan 21, 2013)

*How amazing!*

Took my breath away! I'm crying too! What an amazing video. It must have taken forever to put this together. Very inspirational!


----------



## GallopingGuitarist (Jan 8, 2013)

Yep! That's amazing! Incredible! Awesome! Tremendous! Fabulous! And totally tear worthy!


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Absolutely beautiful. I rarely cry but that one definitely did me in. It gives me hope for Kenzie. Paula is beautiful, and so is the heart of her owner.


----------



## ArabLover1999 (Jan 17, 2013)

When she started rolling, I started crying. :')


----------



## aerie (Jul 19, 2010)

Gahhhh I am sitting in my boyfriends apartment chilling with his roommates while he is working on a group project only half listening to their conversation and decide to turn this on. Cue the bawling when she climbed on the horse for the first time, cue the wierd looks from three twenty something guys who are not horsey, cue showing them the video, cue more tears from them! 

Thank-you for giving me the warm fuzzies at a time when I need it most <3


----------



## frizzy (Jun 10, 2012)

I cried. So wonderful


----------



## Thunderkingracer (Jan 24, 2013)

What is the name of the video
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hang on Fi (Sep 22, 2007)

That's a wonderful video. Such devotion from both owner and horse... and incredible support from the girl's parents from not giving up either.


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

That's awesome! What a strong little horse. She was not giving up, and her owner either. What an inspiration.


----------

